# Why we fight



## The Gues-|- (7 Feb 2006)

why we fight:
http://www.sonyclassics.com/whywefight/


----------



## Glorified Ape (8 Feb 2006)

Looks like a very interesting film - I look forward to watching it.


----------



## Glorified Ape (12 Feb 2006)

Well, I watched it just now and it's quite good. It didn't go the Michael Moore route and it had some pretty powerful points in it. 

I'd recommend it.


----------



## BetterThanTheBest (14 Feb 2006)

This looks pretty interesting. Is it available in just about any video store? I hadn't heard of it up until now.


----------



## DVessey (26 Feb 2006)

Very interesting film. I managed to find a copy online...


----------



## Daidalous (26 Feb 2006)

The movie reminds me a of a saying I heard once .

There's nothing like a good war for a capitalist


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

Ha Ha, good saying there. Movie looks cool.


----------

